# Entry Level Coder contract positions in Cool Springs, Franklin, TN



## M37155a (Aug 27, 2014)

We are currently looking to hire 20 coders for a great company in Franklin, TN (Cool Springs).  These candidates can be entry level coders (no experience needed) that will work onsite in Franklin M-F 40 hours a week.  This is a contract to hire position performing HCC coding (training provided).  We offer $100 referral bonus to you for everyone that you refer to us that gets a position through us.  We are also open to hiring candidates that live 60-125 miles outside of Franklin for a remote coding position.  To be considered for the remote position, they would need to live 60 miles outside of Franklin within a 125 mile radius and these candidates must have some sort of coding experience ideally.  The pay is dependent upon experience, credentials, and education. We are interviewing and hiring immediately for these positions.

Tell Lindsay that Melissa Mountz from AAPC sent you!

CONTACT: Lindsay Grace | Executive Recruiter | The CSI Companies
LGood@thecsicompanies.com
Office Line: 615-564-1225
CSI Support Hotline - 855-274-8453


----------



## narendranayak (Sep 1, 2014)

*Application for the post of medical coder*

Dear sir,
Thank you very much for you advertisement. I am a MBBS, MD(Microbiology) Medical doctor from India. Presently I am undergoing CPC training in India. I will be giving my CPC exams in December 2014. I would like to know if I pass this exam can I get a job in your Institution, at least by Jan 2015. Can I get sponsorship VISA to work with you. I want to work in this field for rest of my life in USA Please respond.

Thank you,

Dr Narendra Nayak
email: narendrasathyasai@yahhoo.in
+918449283366
+9902697788


----------

